# my kiwi built monster..........on a budget



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi
ive made this post with the mods blessing to show you dont have to do things by the book and use only off the shelf parts to tune/upgrade your skyline.
my car is a R33 GTR V-SPEC
3 years ago i blew my basically standard rb26 engine at york dragway , i bought another engine which gave up after a few mile, that was replaced with a engine that lasted a month and finally died after a trackday at donnington. i was so ****ed off i left the car in the garage for 6 month and never touched it.
i did the usual phoning around to get prices for rebuilds.once id picked myself off the floor i thought id never drive it again.....lol. even considered selling it as it was.
while reading skylinesdownunder i saw an add for a 4wd rb30 conversion, but didnt know much about it. i emailed the guy and got back a ton of info and the prices made me smile but i had to send my engine to new zealand along with money to someone i didnt know 
the company was www.ripsltd.com thats the only time i will mention them on this thread as its about my car not them.
thats the history behind my car now i'll post pics up over the next few weeks of the parts i sourced and had made.
cheers
lee
my car just before it blew up


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

the rb30 seemed such a good deal i thought id try make sure i didnt kill this bottom end so i ordered some custom H beam rods, ARP rod bolts, venolia pistons and a jun oil pump


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

keep it coming, ive heard good things about R.I.P.S and would have liked to of popped in to them when i was in NZ recently but couldnt find the time. gutted. hope you dont blow this one too lol


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

turbo wise i didnt have a clue but fancied going with a single, looked at the greddy t78/78's but they were too expensive and then i stumbled across a garrett website. i kinda closed my eyes and put my finger on the screen and picked one. 2 week later i had a garrett gt42 in my hands all the way from america
a pair of N1 turbos and my gt42


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Finally....you've been teasing a while with this one mate 

Is it in and running?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

wat wheels are they you have?


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hi harry
yip, its booked in on the dyno next week.

faz, the wheels are braid 19x10 1FM black with a polished lip.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

a few pics of the block which was acid dipped, bored,honed,decked and fully balanced and painted a fetching black....lol


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

nice one Lee good to see you getting where you want after all your troubles.cant wait till you get it back.got to be one of the best looking 33gtr`s.should do the business too.
good to see the man on the street and none of this sponsors/traders with plenty of money to throw into a project.
you will have a top spec gtr and wont be another horrible 32. lots of custom made parts too.
cant wait for my passenger ride when you get it back

keep thread updated with lots of other pics.the welding is amazing


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

well after another session trawling ebay i came across a clutch in australia which grabbed my attention a quad plate Ogura racing clutch with flywheel for peanuts. what a result... the company had bought it for a customer but felt it was too OTT for his car. just the job for my torque monster:smokin:


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

holy cow, and I thought tripple plate was serious......


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Whats your description of a "budget" ?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

quad plate?! i want to know how heavy it is to just push the clutch lol.

seems like a cool built i'll follow this ! good luck!


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

[N1ZMO] said:


> Whats your description of a "budget" ?


haha, My thought to... on the other hand, f**k it, this is an amazing thread. That engine is looking good.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looking forward to seeing the results, when I read your signature "R.I.P.S. BUILT RB30 BLOWN BY A GARRETT GT42 ", i thought u had blown up the rips engine with that turbo!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

My God that is cheap... Converted to Euros = 9,819.32 ???? Thats good.


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

[N1ZMO] said:


> Whats your description of a "budget" ?


a lot cheaper than rip off UK Tuner prices. he having someone he can trust to do the work right with lots of custom made parts.

going to be awesome. lee get some more pics up.:smokin:


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

MONKEYmark said:


> a lot cheaper than rip off UK Tuner prices.




ahhh no!!!!!!!!!

but yes rips know there stuff......


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

few pics of my exhaust
1st pic is my old hks system next to my new un. its 5 inch off the turbo then reduced to 4 inch all the way


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Who's that ugly bastard in the middle pic?? Ha ha Mr Jones!!!!!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hey rob
is that mr jones from the Mongrel Mob ?

R.I.P.S. do 2 plenums for the rb26 head and decided on this version for my setup
a few more pics of the test fit of parts before they go in for good


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

that fuel sytem setup looks great.look how good the welding is


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

so all the parts were built up, engine covers painted and rob knocked me up a 1 off spark plug cover centre strip. new aftermarket crank pulley on its way


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

so my engine was ready to be shipped home and it seemed like there was at last an end to me been carless, how wrong could i be........lol. out of the blue while talikng to rob i asked him how much to fit an engine like mine if a customer turned up on his doorstep:clap: ......... no messing about, i had to send my car, even with shipping costs added to the price he gave me, id have been stupid to not go down this route. also i got piece of mind that it was gunna be finished by the same guys who started it. 4 spacesavers on as i didnt want to send my alloys over just incase the friendly shipping workers wanted them.
it eventually got there in 1 piece. this was the best feeling id had, it was safe in RIPS workshop at last. they had taken care of all customs paperwork and even put a bond up which was needed as my car was a temporary import.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

he's that cheap?jeeezzz


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

wow the welding and that ex. manifold looks a nice bit of kit! plz keep us updated


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

This is very interesting indeed. The thought of an RB30 being blown by a big single mmmm tasty.

Just one question though. With that particular plenum and a single throttle body do you not get an uneven flow of air over the 6 pistons with it being stuck in the corner?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Seriously impressive stuff - be great to follow this & see how you get on. Fair play for having the balls to be different on this & taking the plunge.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

george with regards to the plenum and throttle body im not clued up enough to talk about airflow pro's and cons , but rob has never had any issues with this setup.
right........so they had my car and 1st thing to do was get my shitty old block out . after this was done, a dummy engine was bolted into place and everything was test fitted. here's more pics...


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Read a fair bit about Rob and his work. A great thread. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hi john
it took some balls telling the wife i was sending the car to the other side of the world, this (whatever some people may think) is not an open cheque book build up. the thought of getting a lot more for my money was the clincher for me.to be honest i never thought it would turn out as good as it has.it was a case of get a standard rebuild over here or take a chance and do it a different way with custom made parts without the big names stuck on them and big price tags!! i know i'll be 1 of the lepers of the skyline community with my poor oz rb30 and not the real deal os giken, but i like that.
lee


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

i then get an email from rob...................everything fits, no probs whatsoever, so dummy engine back out and the engine bay was totally cleaned. as rob can put an engine in and take one out in 1 minute 47 seconds  he had a bit of spare time to take my hicas rear steering rack out and put in a hicas lock bar which they make inhouse.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Don't stop now Lee, this is a great thread.....................more please!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

ere ere


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

i always said id keep my aircon as its my everyday car but had to back down as rob got me an intercooler 5 inch thick. i thought **** it i'll just put the window down all pipework and mounts were custom made, nothing bought off the shelf.rob even welded in flanges for the bov,s. attention to detail like that made me know id done the right thing in sending the car over to NZ. everything was done and test fit now


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

the aircon wasnt that much of an issue when rob explained how close the exhaust would be to the aircon pipes running thru the firewall. it had to go.
woken up at 6am with a txt from rob is the usual to inform u how everything is going, but a sunday morning......lol. the rb30 was in for good, they had worked over the weekend to get it in.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Very impressive.

What cams have you gone for?

Phil


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hi phil
we have a few different setups to try but it will start with stock head an cams as rob wants to run a 10 sec with stock top end.
lee


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

so the engine was in at last, lots of time was taken moving looms away from heat, checking every hose,every fitting and wire. covering hoses to stop any rubbing.the car alarm was moved along with resistor packs and the power steering resevoir and pump were re-located. again things like this really impressed me. they could quite easily have been left for me to tackle.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Lee,

This looks to be a first class biuld mate, I hope it ends up being everything you wanted. Good on yu for having the gonads to send the car to NZ.

Andy.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

yousers didn't realise you send the car to NZ to get the work done. How much if you dont mind me asking was the shipping etc?


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

cool thread and awesome engine but i have to say mate, all this chat about budget build?? Can you please tell is roughly how much all this cost as it certainly doesnt look cheap


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Koopa,

An RB30 fitted over here would be the thick end of £15k. And that's a standard RB30, not all the extras.

To have sent an engine over there to be built, then the car to have the engine fitted and tested, then returned to the UK!!! Their rates *MUST* be good.

The build Lee is having doon looks a first rate job. There are a lot of little details that add so much to the quality of the end product. He's a luck man. (Come on that Lotto win!).

Andy.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

15k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Andy Hornsby said:


> Koopa,
> 
> An RB30 fitted over here would be the thick end of £15k. And that's a standard RB30, not all the extras


£15k for a Nissan/Holden RB30? Where did you get that number from?

Phil


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

The base RB30 is £9k, then theses the installing and tuning. Without any "extras." It wouldn't take too much to get up to £15k guys.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

You're confusing the OS Giken 3.0 litre with the Aus/NZ Holden RB30 block.

Phil


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Arrrrr....sorry guys, my fault!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

the auz/nz rb30 block is about £1200 in NZ fully prepped ready to be used in standard form.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

WHAT!!!!!! you can have an 
RB30 for £1200!!!!!!!! Ok so how much roughly for a beefed up example? 
Does it require specific drivetrain parts or can it be used with stock R33 GTR box etc


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Hang on a minute............£1200!! I can see a few more heading to NZ for that kind of cash.

Anyone got an idea of how much a container is, there and back?


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

thats a basic block nothing else.

not sure on a beefed up one.

you will need a few bits and pieces to get your rb26 head to fit and also the gearbox to fit.

have a look at Andy R32combats thread in tewchy section and also do a search on SAU and skylinesdownunder as they do this sort of conversion all the time.

im not 100% sure on all the details i only know of prices from when i was doing a RB30 S13.

give Rob at RIPS and email it would be cheaper and easier for anyone considering the conversion to buy an rb30 block with a rb26 head already fitted by rob so all you have to do is fit it when over here.

Robs email: [email protected]


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

seeing these prices a while ago made me sleep better at night. I used to fear an engine meltdown as a rebuild was circa £5K. Now I know I could get the 3 litre RB30 sent over with suitable mods for around 500 / 550hp for £3000ish plus fitting.

If my engine went bang this is 100% what I would do.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Philip said:


> You're confusing the OS Giken 3.0 litre with the Aus/NZ Holden RB30 block.
> 
> Phil


What are the performance differences of the two types?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Andy Hornsby said:


> What are the performance differences of the two types?


I think that all depends upon which camp you're in.

Phil


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Well what power and torque figures of the two engines?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Well, with both using the same heads, and with very similar capacities, there obviously isn't going to be much difference.

Differences in durability may be a different matter at higher outputs. I have no experience of either so I'm not in a position to comment.

Phil


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What a fantastic thread. Stunning car you have there ...


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh my God... Well I no what Santa bringing me this year.Wouldnt it be great to have one of these engines just ready to drop in,sitting beside you LABA "bed" in Irish lol. I really cant stop comming back ere loggin on to see what pics and other replys to this thread

Top thread lee.... Also best of luck with it mate Fair f**ks man for having the balls.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Hope rob reads this thread and realises how much work hes going to have in the coming months!


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

isn't the RB30 used taken from an R31 skyline not a Holden? possibly the same block anyway...


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

hi everyone,

just thought i'd post this to put a stop to all the ideas of having an rb30 bottom end for ~$3000.

there are alot of 'problems' that need to be overcome when putting the rb30 onto an rb26 head, the main ones are the oiling requirements (new feeds need to be run) and the sump needs to be modified.

machining alone and assembly for mine is AUS$3900 (includes all 'normal' machining, plus modifying the oil galleries, adapting the new sump ~$1000 & porting the head & re-profiling the ports), all beit it's for track use but u'd be silly to 'dodge' it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

shanef said:


> there are alot of 'problems' that need to be overcome when putting the rb30 onto an rb26 head, the main ones are the oiling requirements (new feeds need to be run) and the sump needs to be modified.
> 
> machining alone and assembly for mine is AUS$3900 (includes all 'normal' machining, plus modifying the oil galleries, adapting the new sump ~$1000 & porting the head & re-profiling the ports), all beit it's for track use but u'd be silly to 'dodge' it.



I'm sorry but I have to disagree, the RB26 head onto a RB30 block is one of the easier ones.
The 4wd sump only needs VERY minor mods and none of those mods have anything to do with making it suit our adapter plate or oil pickup, maybe your adapter is different.
We regularly and reliably run 10 second 1/4's with our 4wd shortblocks that are in fact almost exactly the price people on here are talking about.

Rob


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Excellent Project Lee, quality build & install Rob 

Conrad


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

I second that... Well done lads really top job


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

ChristianR said:


> yousers didn't realise you send the car to NZ to get the work done. How much if you dont mind me asking was the shipping etc?


hi there
i could have got roll on roll off shipping for just over £700 but i wanted the car in its own container so it cost £900. 

tha car has had its new link plus g2 computer fitted, started 1st time. oil pressure and water temp is perfect. engine is quiet as a mouse.
it had some very gentle load at light throttle and is making 7 psi at 3000rpm:clap:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ex mate.... Hope all goes well with her. Keep us all in touch ere. And once again well done on a top thread.


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Orite Lee, it's James from Durham who had the black Escort Cosworth and used to go on CB. How's it goin?

The cars lookin awesome mate!  Hopefully, with all those mods - you might "just" be able to outrun those MR2 Turbo boys now! 

I've gone the Jap route now. Got myself an R33 GTR a year ago.......

Anyways, good luck with the motor mate and enjoy it which I'm sure you will 

James.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Fantastic thread, cannot believe I have only now stumbled across it!!

Really look forward to seeing the finished article :smokin:


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hi james
no-one could or will ever beat them mr2 girls up in durham........:chuckle: 
are they still about ?

take care
lee


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

one hell of a good job!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

What's the latest news Lee? Any figures yet?


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ere ere come on Lee.... Sharing is Caring ????


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Excellent thread - Awesome car & build quality - Stunning 

Rog


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Excellent thread.
Thanks for sharing.

rb26.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lee's asked me to let you all know his computer is dead and away getting fixed. He has more pix and info to come.
The initial drive was very promising, it came on much earlier than I expected and when the low boost dyno graph (7psi) was over-layed over a much lower spec engine we did recently that made 615whp (much smaller turbo) Lee's was 30whp ahead early on and held it.

Please note: we are not trying to make this car a "big number dyno queen" just a torquey daily drivable 10 second car.

More to come from Lee.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The initial drive was very promising, it came on much earlier than I expected and when the low boost dyno graph (7psi) was over-layed over a much lower spec engine we did recently that made 615whp (much smaller turbo) Lee's was 30whp ahead early on and held it.
> 
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the update, but could we have that in English please someone.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

whats that ment to mean?


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

BHP as I dodn't know what whp is.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Didnt realise you posted this thread up Lee as dont go on here often!

Looks awesome, looks strangely familiar too, almost like ive got an almost identical motor going in mine  (well, bottomend anyhow, different top half!)


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Wheel horsepower, as in horsepower at the wheels. None of this guessimated flywheel pap, just whats actually going down on to the road.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

i believe he means in bhp/torque ?


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Christian, you have PM.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

is the whp at the wheels or hubs? Awesome car, awesome build. well done.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

gtr mart said:


> is the whp at the wheels or hubs? Awesome/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *W*
> ...


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

i thourght i wasnt too clued up on this aspects of these engines but i fully understood everything that RIPZ was saying haha. wahoo, im an expert.

am so tempted now to just give my credit card a bashing and get the engine done how it should be. few years time i'l be on the phone. incredible build and pics. hope all goes well.



SteveN said:


> Looks awesome, looks strangely familiar too, almost like ive got an almost identical motor going in mine  (well, bottomend anyhow, different top half!)


what are you running around on then? glos meet soon - that includes you gtr mart :squintdan


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

bomberGTR said:


> what are you running around on then?


Eh?

Dont do meets tho, most boring things on earth, I dont like looking at cars.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

another masterpiece from rips


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

steveN said:


> (quote=gtr mart) is the whp at the wheels or hubs? Awesome/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> W
> ...


You cheeky cnut. So when people have their cars put on hub dynos what do they quote? The power isnt being measured at the brake/engine (bhp) or at the wheels (whp) - come on smart ****


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

gtr mart said:


> You cheeky cnut. So when people have their cars put on hub dynos what do they quote? The power isnt being measured at the brake/engine (bhp) or at the wheels (whp) - come on smart ****


Neither, obviously.

They always say [email protected], tho some count that as wheels, its not quite the same, its a bit higher.

Never seen it abbreviated mind, HHP or whatever...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree. whp is not at the hubs but people do quote a hub figure as whp - hell some idiots quote whp as bhp..... normally in the context of what bhp can i expect at thw wheels.... LMAO


----------



## PeMo (Jun 12, 2003)

Great Thred, realy intressting.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ya so dont ruin it wit disagreements over whp/bhp please....


More info Lee, Rips. Stunning jobby


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Steve N , can you contact me urgently please. thanks, Rob


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

PM sent Rob


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

right im back
quick update........the car has had a new aftermarket crank pulley and is only running a 7psi spring in the wastegate while getting run in, robs finding it hard to put the miles on the car as hes so busy. i wish i was over there to run it in. initial feedback from the few miles that it has run are promising as i wanted a road car 1st an foremost. well.......a 10 sec road car with bucket loads of torque that i can go to the supermarket in.....lol. nice to hear it feels a lot stronger than another rb30 engine rob built with smaller turbo at same boost. so all being well my engine should make similar if not more power but the only figure im bothered about is a 10 sec pass


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the update Lee.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Mayn.. Awsome job! that's sooo sick mayn.. that's awsome!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sweet looking car Lee.
Do you mind if I ask why you've gone for the crank damper pulley ?


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Been keeping an eager eye on this project build & have to say im very impressed & have to hand it to you Lee you've had the [email protected] to do something turly different.... cant wait to see the finished result & hopfully see it in action at some point...

Very best of luck mate...

PS come on its time for another update is it not...lol...

Regards Si...


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hi bean
we took the decision to change the front pulley as its a good 10 year old and is a bit more insurance for the bottom end.

si
hopefully should have a good update and a few vids to post up when rob gets his finger out....lol
thanks
lee


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cheers Lee.
I used to have one on mine - but it didn't do quite what I expected :bawling:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

What were you expecting and what did happen?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I've PM'd Lee.
I'm not saying that what happened to me will happen to everyone but the pulley failed in a fairly spectacular way - which I was not expecting :sadwavey:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

can you share it with me as i have an ATI pulley


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

thanks for the pm dave...
has anyone else suffered a failure with an ati crank damper pulley.
any info would be great.
thanks
lee


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Dave, do tell, these ati dampers are very very common and have a very good reputation, what was your failier and are you sure it was as a result of just the damper? If there is a potential problem, alot of us would like to know about it....Rob


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Rob,
I put an ATI crank damper on my car for exactly those reasons that Lee mentions; good rep, protect the bottom end etc.
Within a week something happened to the pulley and the hub just broke up.
In my case, the car was not under any load, just cruising on the expressway at about 120, so luckily the pulley just fell into the fan and then sat on the top of the front diffuser. Fortunately the car was on the way to a meet with some other tuners in Hakone who helped to check over things, pull out the destroyed PS and aircon belts etc.
The damage to mine was trivial but it's now back on the stock pulley, albeit a brand new one.
I know of another car from a different tuner that was no where near as 'lucky' as I was.

I'm not saying the pulley is bad or that you made a bad choice to put it on - after all I did the same thing. If it had just happened on my car I wouldn't even have mentioned it. However, what if I never said a word and something catastropic happened to Lee's car ?
Don't take this as criticism, as I think your work is outstanding from what I can see - I'm just telling you what happened to me.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Hi,

Don't worry, I wasn't taking anything you said the wrong way, I just needed to know what had happened to you so maybe we could find a cause.
The last thing I want to do is have a problem with Lee's car and the pulley was only installed as safety measure, nothing else.
Have you had any indictation from ati or anyone else as the the cause of the failier?
There must be hundreds and hundreds of RB's out there with these pulleys on them and this is the first time I've heard of problems with them.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Exactly, I never heard of an issue either. The pulley always comes very highly recommended.
Thanks for the reminder; we shipped all the bits back to ATI for some kind of diagnosis. I need to get someone (with better Japanese skills than mine) to chase up.
I'll let you know what I hear.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Japanese? ATI is american???


----------



## raz0r$harP (Feb 15, 2006)

Fantastic thread. RIPS has always done good stuff, I've seen their work on SDU and it's amazing that you both went to the effort, shipping the car over to NZ and having the work performed!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Japanese? ATI is american???


Yes, but I have to go back through the channel I got it through.


----------



## Fenix2k (Feb 14, 2004)

Just came across this thread.

Man, that engine is sex on a stick!!

Top project this - need more car pron tho, get those picks up!!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

savage car and better thread.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

i`ve only just found this thead, brilliant read.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Jesus Lee, you know how to do things properly 

Looking forward to see this monster back on the road.

I must just say how damn good is that welding, that is the best I think I've ever seen. :bowdown1: 

Gaz.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Bean said:


> Rob,
> I put an ATI crank damper on my car for exactly those reasons that Lee mentions; good rep, protect the bottom end etc.
> Within a week something happened to the pulley and the hub just broke up.
> In my case, the car was not under any load, just cruising on the expressway at about 120, so luckily the pulley just fell into the


Did the bolt fall out ? Not tightened it correctly? I can't really see the thing shattering. 

I have one of the original batch of small bolt on pullies. We have it on the race car. We have been using it for at least a year or so now.


----------



## GTST R32 (Sep 20, 2005)

wow read this thread that is a wicked build only if i had the money i would give my engine up for build like this maybe one day though.

this maybe a silly question but can you marry up heads from different rb engine codes to give better torque and so on like they do for honda engines swapping heads and bottom ends and so on (frankenstein Engines i think they call these kind of swaps). 

if this doenst make sense just say so and ill try and explian with my limited skyline knowledge.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Come on Lee, Bustin a nut for a up date......PPPlease...lol......


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Talk about dedication sending your car to the other side of the world to get a rebuild! Simply awesome results mate!

Not sure if it was mentioned or some people might know, but the RB30ET was an engine built by Nissan for Holden for its VL Commodore (1986-1988) The VL was also sold with the RB30E, the same as the R31 Skyline sold in Australia at the same time, but to my knowledge, i've never seen Nissan ever putting the RB30ET in their own factory model.


----------



## gt0311 (Oct 12, 2004)

I have been using the ATI for years on a few different engines. RB's and small block chevys , and never lost one . The most important thing to do is to double check your torque on your crank bolt.
Keep up the good work Rob...also the pictures of the beast look great Lee.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Quick update: Been for a decent drive at 7psi and 6000rpm limit and the motor feels great, smooth accelleration from just off idle, power building well from 2500rpm and making good boost from 3000rpm on, hits the limiter very quickly in lower gears and feels like its going to really come alive with some boost and rpm.
At 10psi/low revs it made 383hp and was pulling real hard as it hit the limiter.
More boost and rpm tomorrow, will update...Rob


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

10 psi for the GT42 is nothing.... they really like up near 35 psi or so. They are still making good power up near the low 40 psi range.

I was reading about a Supra that gained 33 rwhp per psi from 24 psi to 27 psi. GT42R - 76 1.01 exhaust side

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

At ~16psi we did 605 rwhp on pump gas with a 2.8.

With 383 at 10 - expect it to be scary around 20 psi.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tyndago said:


> With 383 at 10 - expect it to be scary around 20 psi.



Going from a stock 26, do you think Lee might be in for a bit of a surprise then?  

We plan to run 20-25psi for street use, maybe more at the strip and then add some NOS to ease things a bit and get some good mph.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Another quick update, the engine is up to 532hp @ 15psi 7000rpm so things should start getting interesting from now on as the turbo will actually start "getting close to becomming efficient", we'll change to a different spring in the wastegate so with the controller we can run up to or over 30psi.

As Tyndago says, from 20psi onwards it'll start comming alive and make some decent power, Then we'll add the NOS, Lee, get some nappies. :squintdan 

This is using 98 octain gas station pump gas by the way........Rob


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sounds absolutely awesome


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Up to over 600 now and starting to build really good, will take it for more road testing and check that the wastegate is properly controlling boost in "real conditions".


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Sounds good. 600 is enough to scare most people.


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

tyndago said:


> Sounds good. 600 is enough to scare most people.


lol i think 600 is enough to scare most car fanatics let along the rest of the granny population that drive their fuel efficient hyundais


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW! This really is a great thread.:clap: :clap: :clap: 

TBH, i've not understood everything technical that i have read here, but i have *HUGE* respect for the information contributed.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Please keep us all updated!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Holy crap! Haven't checked this thread since it was opened. Really really impressive build there. Looking forward to more updates! Keep up the great work


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

680 and climbing.............poor dyno rollers can't keep hold of the tyres very well though :-(


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 680 and climbing.............poor dyno rollers can't keep hold of the tyres very well though :-(


Go to ST HI ,Its a hub and more acurate


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 680 and climbing.............poor dyno rollers can't keep hold of the tyres very well though :-(


Choice ! 

What have you set the rev limiter to ?

Cokey


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The end number is not so important to us, as long as it drives nice, has reasonable/good throttle response and runs 10's.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

cokey said:


> What have you set the rev limiter to ?


Havn't been over 7000rpm "yet".


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

What are you hoping for in the end, in terms of torque?


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The end number is not so important to us, as long as it drives nice, has reasonable/good throttle response and runs 10's.


Sounds like a perfect all rounder, great thread this by the way.:bowdown1: 

Charlie.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Damnnnnn.... PLease do keep us all informed !!


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

good to see your car nearly finished.bet you cant wait to get it back.looks the biz


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

woooooooooohoooooooooooooo
gotta thank rob for keeping this thread updated and my early morning txt sessions........lol. now thats customer service at its best:clap: 

spoke with rob over the weekend and the car is well. 680bhp at 6000rpm.
its coming on so strong at low rpm's that there having trouble stopping the boost running away. so a change of wastegate and some more road testing today, hopefully with footage.
cheers
lee


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

skylinelee said:


> spoke with rob over the weekend and the car is well. 680bhp at 6000rpm.
> its coming on so strong at low rpm's that there having trouble stopping the boost running away. so a change of wastegate and some more road testing today, hopefully with footage.
> cheers
> lee


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

very  
yeah lets see some footage action!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

FOOTAGE !!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

2 small vids at about 500 bhp. driving is the stig on his own private mountain roads:thumbsup: 
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=4479843284659874700&hl=en-GB
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=8658554241786607089&hl=en-GB


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

first class :clap: love the sound of an external waste on full chat, well still with a bit more to go in your case, great thread BTW and congrats on putting together a bit of beast


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL...that wastegate sounds so cool !

Fair play mate, lovely car you got there.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

couple more little clips
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-5087218789117351269&hl=en-GB
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=5801672133871561058&hl=en-GB


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Great clips...............thanks for sharing.

You defo need a steady cam though!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

I bet you cant wait to get it
how long until it gets back to the UK?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

skylife said:


> isn't the RB30 used taken from an R31 skyline not a Holden? possibly the same block anyway...


Some information on all Nissan 6s here. Other good stuff too:

http://wiki.r31skylineclub.com/index.php?title=Image:Nissan6s2.jpg


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Simply awesome lee !!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Really nice video's matey, looking forward to seeing a few more 

- Kevin.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Maybe we can do this to Lee's tyres :clap: 

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-4290513597919351172


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

The footage of the car is superb, certainly seems to pull very well. What boost are you running in the video's?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm very surprised how good the response is, it really does drive nice on the road, these video's were taken on our very first open road drive just mucking around at about 15psi, There'll be more footage to come as we wind it up some more and we'll also have footage of the first drag meet we take it to....Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here it is at 1500 rpm in 5th, it pulls away nice from this speed.

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-7433408425495299673&hl=en-GB


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

Rob..will you ever give it him back?..lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm just following orders!!! ha ha Not allowed to send it back till it runs easy 10's, OK Lee, your the boss


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm just following orders!!! ha ha Not allowed to send it back till it runs easy 10's, OK Lee, your the boss


10's are never easy....


----------



## P11GT (Dec 26, 2002)

watching..... thru green eyes


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Quick update, set the road tune to a nice torquey 700bhp on pump gas 20psi (remember stock unmodified head and cams) Will video more and Lee can post up shortly. Got a couple of weeks before our first drag meet so we'll do a race tune and get the good tryes on for that :smokin: please, all pray :bowdown1: for the gearbox, its gunna need all the help it can get......Rob


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

That's a serious achievement with just 1.4bar on stock heads and cams. Must be over 600lbft too? Is this flywheel, hubs or wheels?


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

thats awesome.

congrats on the car:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

R33_GTS-t said:


> That's a serious achievement with just 1.4bar on stock heads and cams. Must be over 600lbft too? Is this flywheel, hubs or wheels?


It made 1191nm at all 4 wheels on a rolling road dyno (29% loss) not sure of the conversion to lbft (lbft is about 75% I think)

Graph will be posted tomorrow.
Rob


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Very nice Rob , what would you expect from a car with cams and worked head? Have you done a project like this yet?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> It made 1191nm at all 4 wheels on a rolling road dyno (29% loss) not sure of the conversion to lbft (lbft is about 75% I think)
> 
> Graph will be posted tomorrow.
> Rob


That's 878lbft!!! Is that referred back to flywheel, or does it include gearing reduction ratio multiplication. Must do, otherwise with a 29% loss you have well over 1000lbft.:chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

R33_GTS-t said:


> That's 878lbft!!! Is that referred back to flywheel, or does it include gearing reduction ratio multiplication. Must do, otherwise with a 29% loss you have well over 1000lbft.:chuckle:


Dyno's are strange things and most read different to others.
As a comparison, a pretty good twin turbo RB30 I did a while back with a 100hp shot of NOS made just over 1400nm at all 4 on the same dyno so I'm happy with the 1191nm from Lee's on pump gas, low boost, no NOS.

I've had our 10.2 second car on a 4 x hub dynapak dyno (rated to 1000nm each pack/hub) and in 2wd shut a pair down at 4000rpm and in 4wd had 2700nm by 4500rpm then a fuel pump problem ment we couldn't go any further, usually the torque is still climbing hard at 4500rpm so not sure what it would have made. (on that day on the same dyno a couple of pretty hot 600-700hp RB26's were around the 2000nm mark.)

Best thing to do, is stick with one dyno and use the dyno for comparison purposes against other cars, that will give an indication of its potential on the road or strip.


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

Now im not trying to discount your torque but is this at the engine or once its been multiplied through the gears.

Also power is lost through gearbox inefficiencies not torque.

For example, our race car makes only 100nm at the engine output shaft, but by the time its been mulitplied the final drive ratio it sees 1500nm through the driveshafts.

Just curious is all. Im a big fan of your work.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Dyno's are strange things and most read different to others.


Agreed.



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Best thing to do, is stick with one dyno and use the dyno for comparison purposes against other cars, that will give an indication of its potential on the road or strip.


Agreed again.:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looking at Lee's graph and comparing it to the one we did on 4 x dyna paks (then devide by 4.1 diff ratio and then x .7 for Nm to lbft), it looks like we'd be up around the 550lbft at the engine on pump gas, no NOS.

We pick up huge torque with even a small shot of gas, so it will be interesteing to see the difference once we wind it up and add the NOS.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

AndrewD said:


> Now im not trying to discount your torque but is this at the engine or once its been multiplied through the gears.


Probably something to do with gearing. 2700nm would be about 2000lbft. That doesn't sound realistic even for a very, very powerful RB26 unless it's multiplied via the gearing.



AndrewD said:


> Also power is lost through gearbox inefficiencies not torque.


Depends what you mean. Torque is multiplied by the gearing but suppose your engine output is 100nm and the reduction ratio is maybe 16. You won't get a full 1600nm. You may get 1500nm as you mentioned. The resistance, which causes the heat/sound losses, imposes a counter torque, meaning that the resultant torque is less than that put in multiplied by the gearing.

In summary, torque increases through gearing multiplication but not by as much as it should in theory.



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Looking at Lee's graph and comparing it to the one we did on 4 x dyna paks (then devide by 4.1 diff ratio and then x .7 for Nm to lbft), it looks like we'd be up around the 550lbft at the engine on pump gas, no NOS.


That's very good for 1.4bar. A 2.6 probably wouldn't even crack 500lbft on that boost. I think the Mines R34 makes about 455lbft at 1.4bar.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

[N1ZMO] said:


> Very nice Rob , what would you expect from a car with cams and worked head?


We will find out once mine is complete :smokin:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

SteveN said:


> We will find out once mine is complete :smokin:


Let me check my diary for 2011 ...  

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Philip said:


> Let me check my diary for 2011 ...
> 
> Phil


im sure it will be free, all you seem to do with your life is post snidey comments on car forums


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This project is amazing,but 1200NM,1600NM or 2000Nm is way out of reality,if the engine has 800NM it is an amazing torque,but 1200NM would blow up every gearbox,not to read from 1600NM or more,so it cant be possible 

We will hopefully see the real torque when it comes back to uk:chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> This project is amazing,but 1200NM,1600NM or 2000Nm is way out of reality,if the engine has 800NM it is an amazing torque,but 1200NM would blow up every gearbox,not to read from 1600NM or more,so it cant be possible
> 
> We will hopefully see the real torque when it comes back to uk:chuckle:


Read above......We have established that its more like 733nm at the engine based on 550lbft at the engine. This is with a stock head and cams, low boost and 98 pump gas.

I'm sure,asuming we have the 733nm now, we'll get 900+ with the final tune.
The way I'll check it is, the reading of 1191nm we have now will need to come up to 1600nm+ on the dyno we use, a 33+% increase over now.

My road GTR makes just over 1400nm in 4wd on the same dyno and Lee's should be way ahead of that based on Spec, fuel, boost etc.

Untill you have driven a good RB30 powered GTR is really is hard to believe the difference in pure grunt they have over a 26, it makes them such a user friendly, torquey road car you just don't have to thrash to get results.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

SteveN said:


> im sure it will be free, all you seem to do with your life is post snidey comments on car forums



Good come back! LOLOLOL


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Rob,
What rev limit would you advise not to go beyond on that engine?

Won't the stock cams severely limit the revs(and therefore power)? I guess peak torque will be as soon as the big GT42 produces full boost (assuming it's not going to be at full boost by 4400rpm), then it will just be going downhill from there?


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

8000rpm is the limit rob recommends


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

SteveN said:


> im sure it will be free, all you seem to do with your life is post snidey comments on car forums


I could just post for three years about how awesome my car is going to be - what was it you were saying about talk being cheap, you're nothing until you prove it etc.  

Anyway, I'm interested to see it finished (and it's a cool colour).



DRAGON said:


> Good come back! LOLOLOL


Headwand training going well I see ...

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

ive never posted any claims about my car going to be better or faster than anyone elses, thats an internet myth that seems to have grown in this forum.

all i said i wasnt willing, cant afford, and in my eyes dont need, to pay the insane money most people do for their poor running low torque race fueled moneypits 

it will be mega cool once its done, and be a good car for the money spent, but i dont want to "be" anyone in the skyline world, my car is for me, i have no interest in impressing a load of random middleage men, its not my thing, i like girls, lol.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

SteveN said:


> i have no interest in impressing a load of random middleage men, its not my thing, i like girls, lol.


Girls aren't impressed by Skylines (well, girls of legal age at least :runaway.

Put some pictures up when the painting's done.

Phil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

No no, didnt mean impress birds with the car, anyone who needs a flash car to try and pull a bird has already failed IMO. 

I meant i got better things to do than try n impress the Skyline gang, lol.

Proof if you need it from this weekends mini holiday, sitting in my current mode of transport, an absolute nail of a Vauxhall Senator, lol


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Proof if you need it from this weekends mini holiday, sitting in my current mode of transport, an absolute nail of a Vauxhall Senator, lol


Has anyone told you that you look like a girl?? :squintdan :flame:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

oh yeah, it does kinda read like that  you know what i meant, lol


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Great thread, taken me ages to read through and watch the clips.

Great car, can't wait for more news.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NISFAN said:


> Rob,
> What rev limit would you advise not to go beyond on that engine?
> 
> Won't the stock cams severely limit the revs(and therefore power)? I guess peak torque will be as soon as the big GT42 produces full boost (assuming it's not going to be at full boost by 4400rpm), then it will just be going downhill from there?


As usual with me, I like to get results using as many standard parts as possible to show what can be done. Obviously with a suitably modified head, matching cams etc we could make alot more power.
With the stock head and cams max torque is at the point where full boost is in, 5750rpm, boost holds stable and the torque slowly drops away.
Power starts to drop at 7250rpm which is fine, gives us a very safe shift point of 7500rpm.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lee , 

Pm sent , Cheers Sparks


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

A great read. Awesome thread :smokin: 

What gearbox is this using? surely the standard one is struggling with that power on a fullweight car??

Really thinking about doing this to my R34. Can the standard R34 box take this kind of power reliably?

Massive Respect to Lee for having the balls to do this and even more rerspect to R.I.P.S :bowdown1: looks like some awesome work going on there


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Porkie said:


> What gearbox is this using? surely the standard one is struggling with that power on a fullweight car??


Ill quote an email here Lee...

*"The only time I have ever had trouble with a stock box is with slicks at the drag strip using NOS. If you hit the NOS as you go into 3rd, boom!! everytime, if you hit the NOS 1/2 way through 3rd, sometimes it would hold.

On the road, on road tyres, with the way your power will probably come on, I'd say, with good shock proof oil, it would be fine, I sure wouldn't be putting money into another box untill you try it anyway."*


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow.... what about the Getrag in the 34. weaker or stronger?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Top work! Very impressive.

When will it be hitting the track?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Ill quote an email here Lee...
> 
> *"The only time I have ever had trouble with a stock box is with slicks at the drag strip using NOS. If you hit the NOS as you go into 3rd, boom!! everytime, if you hit the NOS 1/2 way through 3rd, sometimes it would hold.
> 
> On the road, on road tyres, with the way your power will probably come on, I'd say, with good shock proof oil, it would be fine, I sure wouldn't be putting money into another box untill you try it anyway."*



3rd gear is the issue. Even with Shockproof Heavy. With more than 500 whp you will break it.

If you shift easy into 3rd you will be ok, but bang a shift, with a non sprung hub, and it will let go. The same gearbox I did [email protected] mph on, a customer borrowed for his R33 and he broke 3rd gear on the street.

Its not an "if" its a "when". It might be the first time you let the clutch out hard in 3rd, it might be the 100th time, but it will break.

An R33 is bigger, heavier than an R32. At least another 100lbs or so. Big Bird was 3500 lbs partially stripped out with a cage. Its got more tire under it.

I drove a car with the helical cut Pfitzner gearbox couple weeks ago. Shifting was pretty easy, and it clunked a little into 1st gear,but it was pretty nice overall. I drove the non-helical cut Pfitzner before, and that thing is so loud for the street. 

I would at least think about an OS Giken gearset, or a Pfitzner dogbox.


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

is the getrag 6 speed in r34 good for holding power.the supra 6 speed getrag gearbox hold up well with big power supras.just curious if it is as strong.
lee`s car will be something special with all the time rob has put into it

any more longer vids to see?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

MONKEYmark said:


> is the getrag 6 speed in r34 good for holding power.the supra 6 speed getrag gearbox hold up well with big power supras.just curious if it is as strong.
> lee`s car will be something special with all the time rob has put into it
> 
> any more longer vids to see?


The Getrag. Seems to work in Supras - we break them in GT-R's. For our race car - road racing - we have to rebuild our Getrag every race.

If we don't rebuild them, we break shifting sprags lose gears. I think it was 3rd also, maybe 4th the last time we broke one. Super Street Magazine Time Attack.

They seem to chew up synchros. Since the Getrag is a "replace" item from Nissan, its a little bit of a hassle. You can buy the parts to fix it from Toyota, but not from Nissan. The input shaft on the Nissan Getrag is also std Nissan size which is much smaller than the Supra input shaft. The Nismo upgrade for the Getrag converts it to Std Chevy size, which is how big the Holinger is.

I have broken a ton of transmissions, so I know what breaks. 5 speeds, 6 speeds, Automatics , blah blah blah.


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

tyndago said:


> .
> 
> I drove a car with the helical cut Pfitzner gearbox couple weeks ago. Shifting was pretty easy, and it clunked a little into 1st gear,but it was pretty nice overall. I drove the non-helical cut Pfitzner before, and that thing is so loud for the street.
> 
> .



Before you put the Pfitzner box into first, put it into Reverse or fifth first. It won't clunk then when you go into first. Trust me this works every time! The clunk is the moving parts suddenly stoppping. By using the Syncros that only Reverse and fifth have you stop the parts rotating. I think thats the explanation... I will be corrected if not BUT however it is explained in practice it 100% works. I tried it at the weekend 

P.S I was trying the Helically cut dogbox


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

another vid and dyno sheet from its road tune
RIPS GTR RB30 0-130 - Google Video


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

well, its been all go at RIPS.
there's been a NZ film crew at robs doing some filming, they seem quite interested in my car and are following rob to the drag strip at the weekend.
robs spent hours on the dyno tuining the car and with c16 fuel and despite getting tons of wheelspin it showed 627whp on a 4wd dyno . not bad for stock cams and head eh !!!!!!:bowdown1: its back on the dyno today and we are hoping to get a good printout reading with no wheelspin.
heres a a couple of small vids....
lee

RIPS RB30 GTR 627 whp - Google Video
RIPS RB30 GTR dyno - Google Video


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

What turbo is that mate? @ 4000 rpm you only are making 100kws is that right? it looks quite laggy ? @ 5000 rpm you are making close to 240kws.
Im just looking at my map and at 4000rpm im banging 200kws - by 5000rpm i have 280kws.My engine is a built 26 with low mount twins a bit bigger than gtss turbos.My peak torque of 1400nm is at 5092 rpm but you out do me on top end by 30 odd kilowatts ,I know differant dynos read differantly ,is that graph the final tune for power?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just been on again, the above printout is a very conservitave street tune, its just made 646whp @ 7000rpm or 481.5wkw/1581nm on a 4wd roller dyno, still more if we want it but happy with that for now, I just can't think of a way to make it through 3rd gear on the strip  

Im happy with the results for a high compression ratio motor with no head work at all.


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Just been on again, the above printout is a very conservitave street tune, its just made 646whp @ 7000rpm or 481.5wkw/1581nm on a 4wd roller dyno, still more if we want it but happy with that for now, I just can't think of a way to make it through 3rd gear on the strip
> 
> Im happy with the results for a high compression ratio motor with no head work at all.


That sounds intense :bowdown1:


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Just been on again, the above printout is a very conservitave street tune, its just made 646whp @ 7000rpm or 481.5wkw/1581nm on a 4wd roller dyno, still more if we want it but happy with that for now, I just can't think of a way to make it through 3rd gear on the strip
> 
> Im happy with the results for a high compression ratio motor with no head work at all.


What is the static compression ratio?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Can't say sorry.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

This just gets better and better Lee, :smokin: but................any idea when your going to get her back? It seams like the car's been away forever! 

It would be interesting to see what some head mods would do to it.:squintdan


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Can't say sorry.


Do you mean to say your not sure or you dont want to divulge the information

The only reason i ask is because common road cars claim high compression ratios in the 9s

However high compression ratios, atleast 'static' would suggest greater than 10.

For example i would call my turbo cbr600 project engine a high compression ratio engine with 12:1

Maybe you could pm me your answer if you didnt want everyone to know. Just interested is all.


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

[N1ZMO] said:


> it looks quite laggy ?QUOTE]
> 
> check out the 0-130 video.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Coming along nicely again, fair play  any idea when she'll be hitting the uk shores again ?


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Just been on again, the above printout is a very conservitave street tune, its just made 646whp @ 7000rpm or 481.5wkw/1581nm on a 4wd roller dyno, still more if we want it but happy with that for now, I just can't think of a way to make it through 3rd gear on the strip
> 
> Im happy with the results for a high compression ratio motor with no head work at all.


Nice results Rob 

Lee you must be looking forward to getting this back 

Regards

Conrad


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hi
yeh i cant wait to get her back, all been well, after the drags on sunday rob said he might let me have her back, but his boys in the workshop have kinda claimed ownership...:chuckle: 
conrad, ive been hearing mental things about your plans m8............fcuk me...your not messing about:smokin: 
here's the dyno printout


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Is that NM figure correct??

1531nm seemes like a lot... i would imagine it would crush the gearbox in seconds....

Asim...


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

skylinelee said:


> hi
> conrad, ive been hearing mental things about your plans m8............fcuk me...your not messing about:smokin:



Shhhhhhh  lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Is that NM figure correct??
> 
> 1531nm seemes like a lot... i would imagine it would crush the gearbox in seconds....
> 
> Asim...


Don't you have to divide it by the number of driven wheels?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Andy Hornsby said:


> This just gets better and better Lee, :smokin: but................any idea when your going to get her back? It seams like the car's been away forever
> 
> see below.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Andy Hornsby said:


> This just gets better and better Lee, :smokin: but................any idea when your going to get her back? It seams like the car's been away forever!


I thought I'd answer this so you guys don't think cars always take this long to build.  We'd normally do something like this in 4-6 weeks.

Lee made it clear from the start that he was in no hurry for the car and we were to build it slowly as I had spare time to help keep costs within his budget.

As this car is "R.I.P.S UK001" I wanted to do more for Lee, at my expense, than he may have first expected.

Me and my boys have put 100's of hours into Lee's car and so far it has exceeded Lee's original stock head 400whp street car requirements by miles.

We have a gentlemans agreement with Lee that he can disclose if he wishes. 
This car has been, and will continue to be, a good thing for R.I.P.S

As plenty of guys here can confirm, when we do a build under normal circumstances we get things done in good time, with exceptional customer service, thats important to me.

Lee's car may not have the 'best' response due to Lee's turbo selection but I can assure you, Lee will be very happy comming from a stock RB26 :chuckle: 

We leave tomorrow morning for our first 'fun day' at the drags, the car flew through tech inspection, its running perfect and it will run what it runs, I'm sure Lee will post time slips..........

Rob.


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

double post rob...lol


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

I would just like to add that out of all the tuners i have ever ever done business with i would use Rob at RIPS any day of the week even if he is thousands of miles away.

Customer service is second to non and the personal touch and extra lengths they will go to have a happy customer and have things just right puts alot of other companies to shame.

Gets my vote every single time and like lee i am an exceptionally happy customer


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

cant wait to see it when lee gets it back.u can tell rob has gone to town on lees car.look forward to going for a spin in it when he gets it back.

engine bay looks amazing

good luck at racing her rob.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa quick update
ive been getting txt messages off rob through the night. 1st time at the drag strip for the car and he run 10.77 at 133 on a damp track. no horror 3rd gear stories with the standard box.........fcukin well happy

lee


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

awesome! Congrats :thumbsup: 

Looks like there is more in it.


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

skylinelee said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa quick update
> ive been getting txt messages off rob through the night. 1st time at the drag strip for the car and he run 10.77 at 133 on a damp track. no horror 3rd gear stories with the standard box.........fcukin well happy
> 
> lee


nice one lee.get the full slip up.and any videos.
will come over tommorow afternoon.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

well well well, he's done everything he said he would and more......fcukin tons more. what can i say ?? i trusted a man at the other side of the world with my money and car and he's not let me down once, i cant think of things good enough to say about rob and his company.THE BEST !!! 
i feel like ive gained a good mate now, not just a tuner who's interested in how much they can get out of you!!! see you in the new year rob im coming over to buy u a pint. anyway here's a pic of my car at the drags last night and vid of the 10.7. also last pic is of the main man himself:bowdown1: 

































RIPS RB30 UK GTR 10.77 - Google Video


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

Thats absolutely awsome Lee!!! Can tell your more happy than you expected!

Its unusual to see Rob with out some _*Hairy Bloke*_ attatched to his arm  ....lol


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

ive only seen him with hairy men m8

lee


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

**** me Rob!! edit that last bit out please!!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I hope your Hairy Lee.......... :chuckle: lol


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

well done on the fast time guys

excellent for its first pass!


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> **** me Rob!! edit that last bit out please!!!!


lol....yeah i meant the same as lee...hairy men....lol


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Can somebody please tell me how the torque figure has to be converted?
divide it through the wheels can´t be right, that would only be 380ish Nmeters and that´s much too less since the standard GTR has something in that area.
2 Wheels spinning when only the RWD was active would give a respectable 760ish Nmeters, can that be correct?
760 Nm and 721Hp would fit quite well


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ex work done by R.I.P.S, As I have said before ex thread, and fair balls to ya lee, for having the balls....... Cant wait for more updates !!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

andreasgtr said:


> Can somebody please tell me how the torque figure has to be converted?
> divide it through the wheels can´t be right, that would only be 380ish Nmeters and that´s much too less since the standard GTR has something in that area.
> 2 Wheels spinning when only the RWD was active would give a respectable 760ish Nmeters, can that be correct?
> 760 Nm and 721Hp would fit quite well



Every dyno reads differently, the 4wd roller dyno we use is for comparison only.
We could get a reading of only 646whp with Lee's engine but based on the mph it ran (it was into a strong head wind as well) verses weight etc, it made just over 700hp at the wheels.

Not sure on the torque, but its more than we've ever had on that dyno before.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

In every case this is a wonderfully looking machine built with a lot of attention payed to detail. Great work done!
This is one of the best if not THE best threads.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

well,well,well the end is nigh............:clap: 
its being a long project for me, rob has being absolutley brilliant with everything, the car has being out of the country nearly a year due to me having to put it all on hold after having heart failure,i was in hostpital 2 month with no contact to rob and he was cool over everything, wasnt much he could have done to be honest but at least he didnt sell me car...........lol so thats why it took so long.
the car has just had a photo shoot and feature done with NZ performance car who absolutley loved the car but told rob that the front cover was taken until around march 07 but would still feature it in the xmas editon. got a txt this morning at 5.30am telling me they had decided to use my car for there xmas cover after all, i think it was rob scaring them shitless taking them for a blast flatout that changed there minds....... haha
so its due to start its journey home asap.
a few pics rob took when they were doing the photoshoot....checkout the plate.........yeeeeeeeehaaaaaa


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Excellent news, keep us all posted so we can hear about the car after its return.:thumbsup:
So when do you think you`ll have the car back?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

nice one lee....I bet you cant wait to get it back now !!!!!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Bet you just can't wait Lee.:smokin: Love the plate, shame you couldn't have that over hear.

You'd better take it *"EZY" *yourself tiger, if you've already had heart failure, then this car's going to be testing your FULL recover out!:chuckle: :chuckle: 

Enjoy mate, you've waited long enough.

Andy.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool you get to the end . . . very nice number plate again (do you have an option in the future to change the 10s to 8s?  )


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Hi Lee,

Been following with much interest mate - great work, great power, great times and a lovely graph. Can't wait to see it back in the UK.

Gaz.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Lee mate, that is ****ing awesome, the number plate is cool as too.

Robbie and co have done a brilliant job and fair play to you for sending the whole car over and letting em get on with it too.

Legendary story


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

As I have said ex work done by rips and a great thread, Best of luck with her now lee, Mean that mate.Hope to catch up wit ya sometime in the uk .....

P.S... Ex Plate too lol.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

What's up with the signature? Don't tell me you blew this motor too? If so that would take the count to what 4?


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

he means his tubo is a garrett turbo....not blown up...lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Maybe he should have said boosted by a GT42 not blown.
The motor is alive and kicking, no problems at all


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry to dig up old threads but...


Lee i dont know if you have any idea how popular your car is in the NZ Skyline culture! a mate of mine has just bought a white R33 GTR and his inspiration was your car! 
Good work Rob, i may end up putting some business your way in the future when it comes to the next level for my RB30. Right now its putting out 332whp but i want more!!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

:smokin:


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Highly motivated by this project.
Lee, have you had chance to drive the car yet mate?
Bit of an international legend of a 33GTR!

Has definately swayed my decision to ditching the RB26, I need this sort of daily achievable performance from my road car. 
And so the £ saving continues ! 

Respect & Kudos, to Rob & the engineers at R.I.P.S and to Lee for the commitment & ambition!


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

yup, Lee, for having the balls to pave the way for non-stroked 30s from the otherside.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

when does the car land back in the UK if it hasnt already?


----------



## bape (Aug 13, 2007)

Another fantastic thread about R.I.P.S. (what does that stand for?)

Really enjoyed the read, now sitting in a pool of drool :chuckle: 

Looking forward to hearing more about the car :smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The car has been back in the UK for a long time now.
I'm sure Lee will update here when he's ready to show the car.
R.I.P.S stands for Rotorua Import Pro Shop (Rotorua is the town in New Zealand where we are)

Rob


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Im sorry to dig up a old thread, but what happend to the car? still alive? 

Asim


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The motor is now in a R34 GTR, I met UK001 Lee and the R34 owner (also named Lee) when I was at TOTB.

I'm not sure what happened to the UK001 car itself.

Rob


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

update.

the white 33gtr owned by lee,that sent it to nz is now owned by jon aka car32 one here and the soc _without_ the uk001 engine.

the engine without turbo kit went in a 34gtr owned by another lee also on here as neogtr

the turbo kit is now mounted to a rb26/30 built by jon car 32 but with ripps gt42 turbo kit that was removed from uk001.

hope that helps..pheeeeeeeeew:thumbsup:bernie

hope your still ok rob, was good to have a beer..


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

*UK001*

the car is very much alive and living in that weird place known as lancashire...lol
it still runs an RB30 with GT42 and looks and sounds awesome. the owner is on here but rarely posts due to only having a thumb and 2 fingers on his typing hand....:thumbsup:

how ya doing rob ?

lee


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

you beat me to it bernie........lol
hows it going, i nearly came to your barbie last month but john said i wouldnt be able to understand all the foreign language you all speak in lancashire, so i put me flat cap on, put whippet int' car and come home.............haha


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

skylinelee said:


> the car is very much alive and living in that weird place known as lancashire...lol
> it still runs an RB30 with GT42 and looks and sounds awesome. the owner is on here but rarely posts due to only having a thumb and 2 fingers on his typing hand....:thumbsup:
> 
> how ya doing rob ?
> ...


I'm going well mate, was good to catch up with all 3 of you, what a mix and match of cars there is now based on parts from the original UK001 lol, good to hear the motor is still going strong, did the head and cams ever get ported/changed from the stock head it had on when it did 10.7 here?

Rob


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm going well mate, was good to catch up with all 3 of you, what a mix and match of cars there is now based on parts from the original UK001 lol, good to hear the motor is still going strong, did the head and cams ever get ported/changed from the stock head it had on when it did 10.7 here?
> Hi rob,yes it has fully ported stage 3 jap built hks head and some lairy cams,280/10.5mm lift if i remember correctly..bernie


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Some 280's with some lift on a RB30 should be good... Should wake it up a bit on top.


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Simply Awesome project.. Glad to see the chap from Down-Under  I used to live in Kiwi land for over 15 years...lol


----------

